# will cocoa spike your insulin?



## silver (May 30, 2006)

If you mix cocoa with water will that spike your insulin?

I read a study which says that heated cocoa has lots of anti oxidants....i'm just worried this my spike my insulin.

I know cocoa, has no sugar, but i thought i would make sure.

Anybody know?


----------



## fufu (May 30, 2006)

I don't believe so if it has no sugar. What are the nutritional facts?


----------



## VanessaNicole (May 30, 2006)

It will not spike your insulin in any significant way.

It has no sugar, right?

It is true that caffeine causes the release of some glucose from the liver which can cause an insulin response. But I don't think this is enough caffeine to make any significant difference, IMHO.


VanessaNicole


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 31, 2006)

vanessa nicole, WHAT is your avatar? its 2 small


----------



## Emma-Leigh (May 31, 2006)

silver said:
			
		

> If you mix cocoa with water will that spike your insulin?
> 
> I read a study which says that heated cocoa has lots of anti oxidants....i'm just worried this my spike my insulin.
> 
> ...


Actually - some studies have shown that cocoa/chocolate flavour (not necessarily drinking cocoa that has all the added junk in it) can increase insulin secretion - Chocolate and insulinaemia... 

But I wouldn't be too concerned about it. Chocolate (especially dark chocolate rich in polyphenols) has also been demonstrated to be really healthy for you. It can decrease blood pressure, improve your blood vessel health and decrease LDL damage to your blood vessels, decrease your risk of stroke and other cardiovascular diseases, and decrease your risk of some dementias. And regardless of if it increases insulin secretion, it has also been shown to increase insulin sensitivity... Anyway - you can look at these if you want: this study, here and here).


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2007)

I got hooked on cocoa products for about a week and a half... making sugar free chocolate.. gained a lot of fat and almost went into a hyperglyc coma twice before realizing something was wrong... cocoa has no use in body building.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2007)

btw i just made the link tonight...after picking up my shipment of cocoa from the domican republic =[ 4lb... trash.. shame


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2007)

anyone wanna buy some top notch cocoa? haha


----------



## P-funk (Jan 6, 2007)

synthetic said:


> I got hooked on cocoa products for about a week and a half... making sugar free chocolate.. gained a lot of fat and almost went into a hyperglyc coma twice before realizing something was wrong... cocoa has no use in body building.



you gained 'a lot of fat' in a week and a half from cocoa?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> you gained 'a lot of fat' in a week and a half from cocoa?



Really eh!

*Cough* bullshit *cough*


----------



## runlift22 (Jan 6, 2007)

so would adding cocoa powder post workout be beneficil? how would it taste in a chocolate shake?  more chocolately?


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Really eh!
> 
> *Cough* bullshit *cough*



seriously... i'm sure it was the COCOA that made someone gain a lot of fat in a week. The rest  of the diet must have been 100% clean so it HAS to be the pure, unsweetened cocoa.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jan 6, 2007)

I say go for it - a little chocolate never hurt anyone.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Really eh!
> 
> *Cough* bullshit *cough*



yea.. i took the time to register for this forumn I've never visited to post a BS thread on cocoa, I actually own a vanilla factory, you caught me.
cymbal chimp.
I didnt gain a lot of fat in a week off cocoa i've been consuming large amounts of cocoa for about 2 weeks straight, twice, maybe 3 times a day, eating it like pudding thinking it had no effect on BS and the relative antioxidative effects would be beneficial-plus added fiber based carbs.
The other members thread here is where I made the link after like I said nearly falling into a coma after work once and during work the next day.  I knew from experience with raw insulin use it had to be related to insulin.  Only running Tren winstrol and anavar, having run that combo several times in the past and never having sucha problem I knew they were not the cause.. the only thing changed recently had been.cocoa.  So i did  a search on insulin and cocoa.. I found this post and read it's contents... that article illustrates plainly the very significant increase in insulin secretion that cocoa produces-but does NOT show evidence of increasing insulin sensitivity.  Because of my diet consisting of high protein low glycemic carb build my body was producing excess insulin-then having to counter it's production by decreasing insulin sensitivity-as I had little blood sugar to work with to prevent going hypoglycemic.  After the additional secretion had stopped, I now had little insulin- less insulin sensitivity- and now the slow digestion of 3 carb meals in my system creating a not so significant amount of blood sugar for a normal operating condition human anatomy.  But as it has been abused by the dumb 60g servings of cocoa(which when combined with milk-and it was, produces a 45% increase in insulin production)....do I need to explain the situation more in depth or would you rather me elaborate more on the vanialla factory conspiracy?
I still fit my same pants size 30, but not the same as I did 3 weeks ago.  The cocoa has been the only difference in diet schedule.  I would say I gained 1.5% body fat maybe a full 2.  For some one who had veins in his abs, thats a significant and obvious amount of bodyfat composition change.
If you want to bulk up and consume cocoa WITH high glycemic foods.. I can see it being beneficial inbulking... but I can tell you from short term experience it works fast and it works hard, if you're on the wrong diet for it, you will know when your head hits the desk.
Remember, diet is key to everything, be very conscious of what you consume.  Who knows how long it is going to take me to regain my insulin sensitivity enough to lose that percentage of fat gained, but having not consumed cocoa this morning I HAVE been able to stay awake through the whole work day.  I've added starch-resistant carbs(beans-my coworkers are loving that) to my diet full throttle to help assist in the recovery. I'll keep this post updated on the progress-or recovery I should say and probably post another because I have found this compound to be that significant.
All I can think of when I look at that cocoa sitting in my cabinet is wow...Imean I've shot 30iu innsulin in the past before when bulking and not had problems like this...it was like instant hyperglycemic-just add milk!  
BTW I will add the milk used was SOY... and the relation to those two are unkown, i'm sure the research study shows contibutions of dairy not soy.. could be worse, could be better.. but it lacks the sugars, which compounded the problem.  If you consume cocoa you need blood sugar for the insulin to work with or you'll be turning yourself diabetic.
oh yea.. and I ate a bunch of cocoa last night right before i linked the two.. I was like mother fooker.. haha.. I ended up an hour and a half late for work cause I went into the same coma-like sleep around morning time.  You think it sounds like BS.. trying saying it to your boss as the reason you're just waking up when he's calling you.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 6, 2007)

oh and for the critics.. I only ate 88g brown rice per day before and during cocoa use.  either in two meals or in a larger and twos maller portions for a total of 3 which would be combined with brocolli and chicken throughout the day, none consumed after 4PM. Training at 8AM. I work out abs once to twice daily, I'm more into leaness then bulk.  I'm very strict with my diet, my chicken is seasoned without sodium.  at night I eat redmeat and brocolli, and a lil peanut butter... add that to the fact the insulin being produced when i was eating cocoa at night? are any of you critics even intelligent enough to tell me what happens to consumed fats when you're insulin levels are peaking?
I would say you BBing board people.  But hey... Thats general public.. you've got a couple intelligent folk-like the one posting the documented facts-then you have a few dipships disputing it. 
=]


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

synthetic said:


> yea.. i took the time to register for this forumn I've never visited to post a BS thread on cocoa, I actually own a vanilla factory, you caught me.
> cymbal chimp.


  Thanks for the compliment, I always thought I was worse then a chimp.


> I didnt gain a lot of fat in a week off cocoa i've been consuming large amounts of cocoa for about 2 weeks straight, twice, maybe 3 times a day, eating it like pudding thinking it had no effect on BS and the relative antioxidative effects would be beneficial-plus added fiber based carbs.
> The other members thread here is where I made the link after like I said nearly falling into a coma after work once and during work the next day.  I knew from experience with raw insulin use it had to be related to insulin.  Only running Tren winstrol and anavar, having run that combo several times in the past and never having sucha problem I knew they were not the cause..


  maybe you should start looking in the anabolic section here.  Looks like you could do a little reading there.



> the only thing changed recently had been.cocoa.  So i did  a search on insulin and cocoa.. I found this post and read it's contents... that article illustrates plainly the very significant increase in insulin secretion that cocoa produces-but does NOT show evidence of increasing insulin sensitivity.


Yes it does show a difference in the isulin index when cocoa is the difference.  However are you usually fasted when you consume this?  Like the subjects, are you only eating sugar laden food with cocoa like the subjects?



> Because of my diet consisting of high protein low glycemic carb build my body was producing excess insulin-then having to counter it's production by decreasing insulin sensitivity-as I had little blood sugar to work with to prevent going hypoglycemic.  After the additional secretion had stopped, I now had little insulin- less insulin sensitivity- and now the slow digestion of 3 carb meals in my system creating a not so significant amount of blood sugar for a normal operating condition human anatomy.


  Why would your body be producing excess insulin if you were low carbing it?



> But as it has been abused by the dumb 60g servings of cocoa(which when combined with milk-and it was, produces a 45% increase in insulin production)....do I need to explain the situation more in depth or would you rather me elaborate more on the vanialla factory conspiracy?


  It shows a 45% increase in the insulin index when compared to a strawberry flavoured milk drink in a fasted state.  But yes please do go on about a vanilla factory,  I am quite interested.  Cause you blow up about your seemed abuse of cocoa.



> I still fit my same pants size 30, but not the same as I did 3 weeks ago.  The cocoa has been the only difference in diet schedule.  I would say I gained 1.5% body fat maybe a full 2.  For some one who had veins in his abs, thats a significant and obvious amount of bodyfat composition change.


So you are just guesstimating about your BF% you have no measurable proof.  There are many factors that could attribute to you not seeing your 
"veins in his abs"



> If you want to bulk up and consume cocoa WITH high glycemic foods.. I can see it being beneficial inbulking... but I can tell you from short term experience it works fast and it works hard, if you're on the wrong diet for it, you will know when your head hits the desk.
> Remember, diet is key to everything, be very conscious of what you consume.  Who knows how long it is going to take me to regain my insulin sensitivity enough to lose that percentage of fat gained, but having not consumed cocoa this morning I HAVE been able to stay awake through the whole work day.  I've added starch-resistant carbs(beans-my coworkers are loving that) to my diet full throttle to help assist in the recovery. I'll keep this post updated on the progress-or recovery I should say and probably post another because I have found this compound to be that significant.



You don't think your low carb diet has had an impact on your lethargy?



> All I can think of when I look at that cocoa sitting in my cabinet is wow...Imean I've shot 30iu innsulin in the past before when bulking and not had problems like this...it was like instant hyperglycemic-just add milk!


  That is a ludicrous comparison.  These people were fasted they should have fell asleep before the test was over the way you are exagerating the numbers here.



> BTW I will add the milk used was SOY... and the relation to those two are unkown, i'm sure the research study shows contibutions of dairy not soy.. could be worse, could be better.. but it lacks the sugars, which compounded the problem.  If you consume cocoa you need blood sugar for the insulin to work with or you'll be turning yourself diabetic.
> oh yea.. and I ate a bunch of cocoa last night right before i linked the two.. I was like mother fooker.. haha.. I ended up an hour and a half late for work cause I went into the same coma-like sleep around morning time.  You think it sounds like BS.. trying saying it to your boss as the reason you're just waking up when he's calling you.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 6, 2007)

synthetic said:


> oh and for the critics.. I only ate 88g brown rice per day before and during cocoa use.  either in two meals or in a larger and twos maller portions for a total of 3 which would be combined with brocolli and chicken throughout the day, none consumed after 4PM. Training at 8AM. I work out abs once to twice daily, I'm more into leaness then bulk.  I'm very strict with my diet, my chicken is seasoned without sodium.  at night I eat redmeat and brocolli, and a lil peanut butter... add that to the fact the insulin being produced when i was eating cocoa at night? are any of you critics even intelligent enough to tell me what happens to consumed fats when you're insulin levels are peaking?
> I would say you BBing board people.  But hey... Thats general public.. you've got a couple intelligent folk-like the one posting the documented facts-then you have a few dipships disputing it.
> =]



Nope I am a dipshit chimp please explain to me almighty genious.

Sounds like you could use some help with your training as well if you are training your abs twice a day.


----------



## synthetic (Jan 6, 2007)

bla bla bla... feel better now that you got to throw a few more useless words on the forumn?

BTW.. in response to your low carb lethargy.. Thats not a low carb diet to me.. thats a continuous lifestyle... thats what you're missing monkey.. continuous... everything is.was the same.. only difference was cocoa
1+1=2 stop arguing and add, jesus. No matter how many facts are laid out there is always some mental midget out there disputing them.
and because I didnt bother measuring my body fat because I can see and feel the difference I'm also not furnishing...what word did you use? "proof"? LOL this isn't criminal indictment you fucking idiot.  But feel free to post again, you are humoring me at least.
No more responses for you.  Anyone with intelligent questions please feel free.




IainDaniel said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I always thought I was worse then a chimp.
> maybe you should start looking in the anabolic section here.  Looks like you could do a little reading there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

synthetic said:


> bla bla bla... feel better now that you got to throw a few more useless words on the forumn?
> 
> BTW.. in response to your low carb lethargy.. Thats not a low carb diet to me.. thats a continuous lifestyle... thats what you're missing monkey.. continuous... everything is.was the same.. only difference was cocoa
> 1+1=2 stop arguing and add, jesus. No matter how many facts are laid out there is always some mental midget out there disputing them.
> ...



Pot Kettle Black?

The only difference was your *misuse* of Cocoa.  Anything in excess will show problems, but to paint it like injecting yourself with insulin is borderline nope it is retarded.  There are no facts laid out.  Only some guy on the internet making a bunch of claims, with nothing to back it up.

Serious question, why would you deprive yourself of carbs as a lifestyle?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=15755830

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...&list_uids=16027246&itool=pubmed_AbstractPlus


----------



## synthetic (Jan 7, 2007)

you're still at it? thats white chocolate and dark chocolate.. different chemicals buddy.
you're comparing anavar to tren now.

btw.. there should be a significant difference in white to dark since white chocolate isn't chocolate or have any of it's properties, being the fat extract of the cocoa bean.



IainDaniel said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...Retrieve&dopt=abstractplus&list_uids=15755830
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/...&list_uids=16027246&itool=pubmed_AbstractPlus


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 7, 2007)

and your point being?  It is showing cocoa helps with insulin sensitivity.


----------



## plewser2006 (Jan 8, 2007)

so i think the conversation has kinda switched now.. from wheather or not cocoa spikes insulin, to wheather a person can gain 1.5-2% body fat in a matter of 2 weeks...

correct me if im wrong but

im 160

2% body fat would be 3 pounds of pure body fat, simply by ingesting cocoa?

sounds like bullshit to me


----------

